# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Legit or fake

## Scottydogg

Is this fake or legit .....

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

well man, no one will beable to tell you wether its fake or legit, and if people say ITS FAKE ITS FAKE, **** them. 

Its a under ground lab, with horrible labels. which makes me believe, if they dont put time into the labels, do they put time into making the gear good?..

Trial and error is your only soulution... it sucks u got sick already tho. might not be a good sign. Id suggest gettin a hookup for joos that you trust.

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

mail me a ml, ill tryer for u lol :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Scottydogg

The only thing that has me worried about these is Two of the lables were oil soaked on the tests as you can see on the one bottle. Plus all the batch #'s are the same other than the clomid in the picture. Some of the other guys that are doing the same stuff like it and say it is legit, But I have never had Injection pain like what I have on this stuff other than when I took prop, and I am not going thru that $hIt again.

----------

